# This burns me up!!



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

Very graphic, warning!!!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtyUF_yxeDg&feature=related">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtyUF_yx ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

The rat is over half his size and alive, why would you take risks like this? And the Tokay, thats just sick!!

Sorry guys, I had to vent!! :?


----------



## Katt (Jan 5, 2008)

Agreed. Thats just wrong and sickening.
I flagged it as both animal abuse and shoking content. If you can, flag it. They'll remove it. 
Thats just wrong to all the animals involved.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

I left a comment:

You are not feeding your animal, you are trying to kill it. Those rats are way to big, and the tokay, is just plain sick!!!

I flagged it too, that is one sick person... :?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

I signed up just to flag and comment on it!! Very sick!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome Dave, I will tell you, some people just suck!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

I saved the comments, just in case they go poof!!



> Varnyard (20 minutes ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam You are not feeding your animal, you are trying to kill it. Those rats are way to big, and the tokay, is just plain sick!!!
> 
> Beardedragon (14 minutes ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam thats horrible you should be fed to your tegu
> 
> ...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

I have no idea why I choose to watch even though I am warned about it being graphic.
I am sick to my stomach now and once I saw the tokays head bleeding I had to stop.
Sometimes nature seems cruel to me but I know its the way things are and will always be but for a human to play Mother Nature,that is one sick jerk and if you enjoy that type of thing I do feel sorry for you.                 

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

> Jerseytimebomb (1 minute ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam Size appropriate prey item?? Are you gonna cry when your tegu dies after getting bit in the head or just listen to shitty music??? Make sure to post pics of your torn up hands when he/shes 4 ft.



yeah that was me and I flagged.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> once I saw the tokays head bleeding I had to stop.


It got worse. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

That is not nature, in nature the rat would have ran away the first time the tegu attacked. This person it pitting animals just like fighting dogs, he needs to be locked up. He could feed the proper size food item, but is doing it to watch the tortue.


----------



## Katt (Jan 5, 2008)

The comment by Nochidoshab would be me. I got some other people to flag it as well from another reptile area.


----------



## nat (Jan 5, 2008)

I flagged it and left a comment. I watched about 5 seconds of it, and I don't think I need to, to get the gist of how sick this guy is.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 5, 2008)

nat said:


> I flagged it and left a comment. I watched about 5 seconds of it, and I don't think I need to, to get the gist of how sick this guy is.



I strongly suggest we all flag it as animal abuse and get this video taken down


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 5, 2008)

I checked his profile the worst thing is he is a grown man he is 57 years old. I wish their was a law against this.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

that's horrible, my tegu is just a lil bigger than that and he gets f/t fuzzies or small hoppers 1ce a week as a treat. that guy shouldn't own anything but a gun to shoot himself lol. and feeding a tokay? where did he read that was part of a tegu diet. tokays are pets (ok rats are too) but who would ever think of doing that.. i say we find this guy and hunt him down and tear him to pieces the way he enjoys it lol. he gives tegus and all reptile keepers a bad name.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 5, 2008)

for a 57 year old man, he's still got some learning to do, or he just still finds that trash "cool"


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

WTF is wrong with people.


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

That's sick.......


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow what Lexi said.Wtf is wrong with people!!!!!!

I flagged this as well.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

He sent me a message from Youtube:




> Quote:
> MXKILLA450: hey smart one in the wild when they have to survive do they pick small mice to eat or do they eat any thing? exactly they eat any thing no matter what size .
> 
> another thing the tokay gecko ? umm 1 if u knew about tegus you should know that they should have a wide variety of foods and should not only be fed rats and mice due to high contents of fur .so learn facts before you talk to me




I sent a message back:




> Quote:
> Me: So you think they would catch a rat as big as that in the wild? Or the tokay?
> 
> As for learning the facts, I am the second largest breeder of tegus in the U.S.
> ...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

here is the response I got emailed by this person



> MXKILLA450:
> Sent: January 06, 2008
> Subject: tegu kidd
> hmm where to begin hmmm lets see just because u cuddle with ur tegu doesnt mean thats how they should be treated. go cuddle with a wild tegu see what happens . 2nd of all ok it gets bit ok it gets scars i can live with it .it can live with it.in the wild they get scars. see your the type of person to make every thing for ur pets perfect unlike REALITY i treat mine the way it should be . i take care of my tegu thats why it takes down rats that size.i bet urs wouldnt make it cuz its a little prince/princess living in a perfect world . and for the record my tegu is beyond tamed and tells the diffrence between me and prey .and is more tamed then yours just to let you know i can hand feed my tegu.she drinks water from my hand.i can leave her out her cage and she wont go any where until i come back.bet you can't with yours and just for the info i dont listen to that music my friend told me to put it up so i did k thanks for watchin my vid loll


----------



## Katt (Jan 6, 2008)

lol i woulda thought this guy was a kid. Dang. 

Here was his repond to me.

"yeah i suppose in the wild people kill tegu's food all the time ? WRONG learn facts :THEY ARE BUILT TO KILL THEY HUNT AND THEY KILL THATS WHY THEY ARE KNOWN AS CARNIVORES AT A YOUNG AGE . ONE OTHER THING JUMBO RATS ,OR MICE IF IT EATS IT,IT LIKES IT THINK WOULD THE TEGU GO RUNNING INTO A FIRE ? NO BECAUSE IT DOESNT LIKE IT!!!! IT ATE THE RATS BECAUSE IT WANTED TOO I DIDNT FORCE IT. LEARN FACTS IN THE WILD THEY EAT WHAT EVER THEY CAN TO SURVIVE .... SO THINK AM I WRONG FOR MAKING THERE SURROUNDING AND HABITATS LIKE THE WILD? OR ARE U SICK FOR MAKING IT THERE LITLE WONDER LAND WHERE EVERY THINGS PERFECT UNLIKE REALITY?"

im sure he was a little angry by the time he got to me. lol. here was my responce back but i honestly doubt he'll read it all.

"lol. what an utter moron. thers a difference btween the proper live and dead prey to feed your tegu. i could give a **** less wether you wanna risk seriuous injuries to your tegu over live feeders. But honestly keep it appropriate sized. Giving rats that damn big is just ridicuos. You seem to keep going on to everyone about the wild. Your tegu isnt in the wild dumbass. Many of todays tegus are mellowed out from captive breeding. Yes, the instincts are still there. But then again a tegus insincts would keep it away form prey that large. It might go after the young of those mice but it would avoid haveing a needless battle with prey the same size as it. 
id not like you give a ****. I'm well aware of this
But I still will speak. 
You yourself even stated that a tegu would not run into a fire fire cause it doesnt like itwell they wouldnt hunt out prey that large. You could have been starving your tegu. Or it could just be that prey items coming onto its teritory triggered a fight repsonse. Which is only natural really. I personally do care for all my reptiles like captives. They are my pets, my family. but I know many many keepers who opt for a close as wild experince for their animals as possible. They still wont ricsk their lives over somehting as pitiful as that. Your not wrong for wanting the natural feel for your tegu, but you fail at basic husbantry and care. All your doing is a less knwon form of animal abuse, your the reason many states have restricted reptile keeping. 

lol also. High "Fur" contents doesnt bother a tegu or any other rodent eating lizard in the least. Thats the way they are made. Now beardies and other lizards cant handle fur but tegus cant. You should have gone with high fat content if you wanted to make your argument plausible.
Also, sure your tegu will be your baby, trust me, some of the poeple your aruging to have alot tamer and ncier tegus than you. And alot healthier tegus as well. Most of their tegus will not only run off when left out of the cage but walk happily past food to get attneition from their owners. Learn a bit more befor you speak. Like the fact that adult tegus arent carnivorus. Only the columbian species are. Argentine species are in fact omnivours and throughly enjoy a diet of both meat and fruits.

Not much to say as I dont belive you'll even read all of this. Its kinda sad that a 16 yr old girl can talk circles aorund you in a debate like this. Have a nice day.

Nochii

ps. one more thing, tokays live throughout india to new guinea, tegus argentina-columbia, they would never even meet eachother in the wild. lol."


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I responded back as well. Just look at his setup he really is making it like the natural habitat. 



> jerseytimebomb (4 minutes ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam Since you know so much...where is the adequet amount of substrate for your tegu to burrow? How about a hide to retreat from your sadistic mind? What's the humidity in the cage like 40? Just one little spot lamp? Whoa looks like you got the proper UVA/UVB bulb going on there....NOT!! You def. know how to properly take care of your animal like its in the wild by having everything wrong huh? SO you think Tokay geckos are native to S. America and in there natural diet....good one.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't get a response to my comment but I was way more insulted by the fact that when I checked my account on youtube it said:
You have nothing in your video log
You have no favorites. 
You have no subscribers. 
And
YOU HAVE NO FRIENDS!






Brat!


----------



## dorton (Jan 6, 2008)

I watched all the way through...Very sad, poor tegu, its so cute.
Did anyone else notice when it had the very large one in the corner there was a 2nd one take off out of the water bowl??
All the is letting it do is kill them, there is no way it could swallow these prey.

I left a comment too, and am going to flag also


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

My only issue with us is that we've given this a-holes video and audience. 

People like him, god I'm pissed.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

> Quote:
> MXKILLA450: yeh i understand your arguement but i have a arguement of my own ok?
> 
> my tegu is scratch less had not a single bite mark on it [is not starved]and is in great shape i do not feed it big rats all the time i do it mabe once every 2 months normally i feed it more appropriate prey items but also i would rather not feed it frozen mice or prey due to the fact that they dont eat like that in the wild.
> ...



What a stupid keeper, he has no clue at all.... :x :x :?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

Theres nothing we can do about retards Bobby.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

greentriple said:


> My only issue with us is that we've given this a-holes video and audience.
> 
> People like him, god I'm pissed.



I understand you completely GreenTiple but I feel that if we don't try and inform him or act on this then that would be even worse. There is a ton of this going on in the world and every little effort helps in the long run. I myself am guilty of letting this get the best of me. I get so mad and just lash out. I think without education...ignorance like this will just breed more. But to just ignore it...I think that would be just as bad. I have since blocked this person from my youtube and messaging me. Here is the last response I recieved:


> who knows mabe i found it in the wild ... mabe i breed myself.
> 
> for the record i do not always feed my tegu large prey items i do it some one sparringly because i am aware of the damage that a prey item such as that size can do,but i was tired of looking online and seeing these little or big tegus
> being shown as like house cats if you want to cuddle with a reptile get a bearded dragon.i can care less what you say to me because as all of you doubt me my tegu is on the same computer desk with me eating out of my hand.so you expert tamers cant tell me nothing on how to tame my animal or treat it . p.s. there are no scratches cuts infections or injuries on my tegu and its going to stay that way i assure you


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2008)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x :x :?


----------



## AB^ (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you guys didnt like my video  


just kidding, I didnt even get to the tokay part, I just watched about 10 seconds of and flagged it. :cry:


----------



## olympus (Jan 6, 2008)

That's ashame it seems he gets a kick out of torture.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 6, 2008)

hey, this guy sent me a pm through youtube, here's what he said

Message: here we go again in the wild do tegus choose their size meal? no they kill what ever they can and eat what ever they can ok i do not care what any one thinks about how i treat my animal i treat my animal as if it still lived in the wild!not like all the other owners who give them baths and every thing like that my tegu is way stronger and in so much better shape then half if not all of you pet owners tegus because the real reason why you think im such a horrible owner is because you guyses tegus wouldnt be able to do it


----------



## nat (Jan 6, 2008)

here is the reply I got from him and my message back: 


Original Message:

> yepp yepp mr know it all umm any way back to reality ild tegus hunt and take down prey by force ...


I have two tegus, both of which are larger than yours, and have kept nile monitors, and dozens of other species of rodent eatting reptiles so don't think I am not coming from an educated and experienced place. If you want to treat your tegu as if its from the WILD then may I recomend the diet that your young tegu would get in the WILD which would largely be plant matter and insects at this stage. Also, please inform me as to how a tokay gecko from ASIA is part of your tegus wild diet? What I am trying to demonstrate to you is that your excuse that you are going "natural" is nothing but a bullshit and poor excuse for you to watch an animals fight that would never be replicated in nature. 

By the way, in my experience in exotic vet offices, I can tell you that a tegu with its face ripped off by an over sized rat is not as cool or as uncommon as you seem to think it is. I have seen it a hundred times and can only imagine that yours is just around the corner. 

grow up, if you want to be macho and sadistic and somehow prove you are man by making animals fight with eachother, you should know it isn't working. Your "wild" argument is weak at best and its obvious you are one distrubed individual.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> hey, this guy sent me a pm through youtube, here's what he said
> 
> Message: here we go again in the wild do tegus choose their size meal? no they kill what ever they can and eat what ever they can ok i do not care what any one thinks about how i treat my animal i treat my animal as if it still lived in the wild!not like all the other owners who give them baths and every thing like that my tegu is way stronger and in so much better shape then half if not all of you pet owners tegus because the real reason why you think im such a horrible owner is because you guyses tegus wouldnt be able to do it


 He tegu is stronger??? HahahHAHA let his little tegu meet VOREN! 
That tegu would never go after anything that big in the wild.. Plus the rat would of gotten away.. no way that tegu ate that rat..no way.. he just likes watching his tegu kill things. enough said.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Why are we giving this guy the time of day???


----------



## nat (Jan 6, 2008)

your right, we shouldn't be. Does anyone know of youtubes policy about flagging content? has anyone heard from them or know why they haven't responded to the complaints yet ?


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave, just what I tried to say several posts earlier.

My final 2 cents, while it's well known that I don't agree with some of the positions regarding Tegus on this site, I think it's cruel to do what this animal is doing. It flies in the face of what our Tegus need, regardless of whether you think they should be cuddled, bathed, are peers or simply pets, you don't torture an animal, Rat or Tegu. These are captive bred, born and raised lizards. They are not wild and to try and treat them as wild is irresponsible, in particular if you think wild means giving it other animals for sport.

A guy like that is unlikely to change in any regard, much less when he feels attacked. Think how we hunker down when the Tegus like, feel and love discussions start up. This guy is to Tegus what Michael Vic is to dogs.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting though. His story crosses itself many times with double negatives.

He says

"ok i do also use feeder anoles and i was out at the time so i decided to buy a diffrent lizard it was either an armadillo lizard [spiny tail] or tokay gecko hmm whats safer? think 2nd yea the rats were large but did my lizard eat it? yes kill it? yess i took the other out after it caught 1 and in the end my tegu came out with no scratches or cuts i dont always feed it full sized rats i do it mabe once a month or every other month"


So I say

"That's all fine and dandy. Rat was too large and you've replied the same thing to like 20 people on youtube. Thanks for the cookie cutter response. You should be feeding smaller mammals. In the wild, they will pass on animals that are too big for them in effort to find something else easier to digest and sometimes even more interesting. There is no choice between tokay and armadillo lizards as feeders, interesting though that you've told others I know, that the tokay escaped and you couldn't stop the tegu, now you state that it was a chosen feeder. Get your story straight. Oh and you're full of it, you were not going to feed an armadillo lizard to a 100$ tegu, that's a load of crap. That's like feeding your mice gold flake. That makes no fiscal sense. If a tokay and "armadillo" lizard were all you had, as pets I'm assuming to use as feeders? Then you should have got your lazy hind out to buy the animal some food. Don't rely on other pets to use as food. Please refrain from sharing your ignorance and improper husbandry with the rest of the internet."


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

You should feed the tegu in a smaller cage, and that rat was way to big for him lol I dont really mind the graphicness of it..only when he eats the other lizard I found that kinda sick lol
But nice tegu


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok so i knwo you guys like hate this kid.. but he isnt that bad..well yeah he is but i have been talking to him for acouple of days now and he just didnt know much about tegus.
heres our conversations.

To: MXKILLA450 [videos (1) | favorites (0) | friends (0)] 


Sent: January 06, 2008 
Read: January 07, 2008 
Subject: Re: tegi 
Message: Im hopeing you miss spelled the word Tegu cause the "u" and "I" are right next to each other.. I also have more then one... But do you understand why everyone is giving you **** for the rat thing? its not even about you feeding live rats.. hell i feed live rats and love to watch..but i also have full grown tegus.that can handle that size rat..But like theirs no way your tegu ate that rat.. and you know it. You where just letting your tegu kill it.And why would you waste your money on a tokay??. Your just giving tegu owners a bad name.... Like im not trying to be a ***** about it..cause the fun of feeding your tegu is watching them kill a proper size feeder.. you do understand they eat fruits and veggies too right?
-Lexi

Original Message:

> gotta hand it to ya your tegu does look pretty cool i have more then one but i dont care do you f... 
_________________________________________________
To: MXKILLA450 [videos (1) | favorites (0) | friends (0)] 


Sent: January 07, 2008 
Read: January 07, 2008 
Subject: Re: Re: Re: tegi 
Message: Oh please dont feed your tegu canned food.. that stuff isnt good for them.. your better off buying him ground beef and feeding that to him,or ground turkey..its probly cheaper and ALOT healthyer.

Original Message:

> yea i know that i usually change it alot usually i feed it either crickets dusted with vitamins an... 
_______________________________________________

To: MXKILLA450 [videos (1) | favorites (0) | friends (0)] 


Sent: January 08, 2008 
Read: January 08, 2008 
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: tegi 
Message: no dont boil it... Raw is better..what other tegus do you have? if you have reds they need lots of fruit...too tell you the truth the ground beef and turkey is really the cheatpest way to go..its cheap and easy..and so much healthyer then canned food..
do you have UVB lights and all that good stuff for your little guy?

Original Message:

> just raw ground beef or ground turkey, should i boil it im not to sure i never really fed them this ... 
_____________________________________________

To: MXKILLA450 [videos (1) | favorites (0) | friends (0)] 


Sent: January 08, 2008 
Read: January 08, 2008 
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: tegi 
Message: well good luck! Your Tegus should be alot happyer and healthyer with thoes meats.

Original Message:

> yepp i got them thanks for the help with the food 
_______________________________________

NOTE : yyou have to read the ORIGINAL MESSAGE FIRST then my response... i pulled them out of my sent box so what i said shows up first.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

Youtube has a lot of crap on it, there are even worse videos. Kinda sad.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Invite him to the site, we will help him learn. 

Oh and guys, remember, no attacks.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Invite him to the site, we will help him learn.
> 
> Oh and guys, remember, no attacks.



But won't he see this thread? Might be kinda awkward (for him) if 3 pages of hating him is here (justified).


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

i invited him already.. he isnt that bad..just doesnt know much of anything really.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, he will learn from his mistakes, just so he knows he was wrong.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Alright he has read these post already...and he has taken the video down!!! see how great i am.. being nice works


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Good Job Lexi.

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 9, 2008)

that was darn nice Lexi.


----------

